# How much time is between each update?



## Joker (Feb 9, 2002)

Let's see if this works.  First time I used a poll, you see?

I don't really know yet what I'm doing because I've only posted three times in my Story Hour (that's including the first one).  But what I'm probally going to do is post an update every three days.

So, what about you?

Tata.


----------



## Lazybones (Feb 9, 2002)

Someone already did this poll a few weeks back (Nemmerle, I think?).  But for the sake of your first poll:

I've been keeping to an update/day pace on my "Travels through the Wild West" story for the last few weeks, though I don't know how long I'll be able to keep it up.  I've been getting good feedback from readers and that's a good motivator to post frequently.  Plus things have been really slow at work lately and I can sneak some writing time here and there 

Lazybones


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 9, 2002)

As Lazybones said, for the sake of your first poll....  

I was horribly behind in my story hour, something like four sessions; other responsibilities were eating my time. When I started to catch up, I figured out that more frequent, shorter updates were a lot more useful to people than less frequent, long updates. Thus, I started doing 3-5 updates a week. I'm just about caught up now, but we play this Tuesday, so I'll probably have enough material to make it through the end of the week before I drop back to less frequent updates again.

- Piratecat


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Feb 10, 2002)

I've been doing the short, frequent updates, but I've been working off of old sessions up till now.  I'll be working off current sessions for the first time starting this upcoming week, and I'm really psyched to see how my process changes.  I think the Story Hour will get even better, but I have no idea how many upadates I'll actually post per session.  

We play every other week, so I'm thinking it'll be roughly 3 updates per session.


----------



## Joker (Feb 10, 2002)

Lazybones said:
			
		

> *Someone already did this poll a few weeks back (Nemmerle, I think?).  But for the sake of your first poll:
> *




Damn.  Sorry about that guys.  I'm new to this whole Story Hour business.
Oh well.
I too am just catching up.  I think it was a couple of months ago when we basically finished where I'm at now.

Anyway,

Tata.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Feb 10, 2002)

I just update when I get around to writing the damn thing. 

I'm some three or four sessions behind.


----------



## Pielorinho (Feb 11, 2002)

Right now, I'm updating a couple times a day -- I'm trying to catch up.  Of course, I'm starting my story hour (The Spirits of Aksaray - check it out! ] about seven or eight sessions behind, and at the rate I'm going, it'll take three or four posts to make it through an entire session.  So I may have twenty to thirty posts before I even catch up with our story.

Daniel


----------

